# Finance: University of QLD vs. QUT?



## Rastan (10 October 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping to garner some opinions on which university would be better do do a post graduate finance course out of UQ and QUT. I completed my IT degree with a GPA of 6.5 and after 10 years of IT am considering a change of job. I have only been researching stock trading for 6 months (but did work in a large Energy Trading dept in QLD for a year) and am toying with the idea that if I want to make 'retirement' type money from stock trading/investing that i would like to do it full time, and for me that would entail going to uni.

I understand that you dont have to go down this path and like I said, I am still in  the consideration stage. As far as I'm concerned a good knowledge of finance and economics will only be a benefit to me for the rest of my life so it could never be a 'bad' decision. The job I would consider out of it would be a stock trader / analyst or international banker (or similar).

Anyways, to cut to the chase - I believe that the courses that suit me are:

UQ - Master of International Economics and Finance (MIntEcon&F) - http://www.uq.edu.au/study/program.html?acad_prog=5185

QUT - Master of Business (Applied Finance) - http://www.studyfinder.qut.edu.au/cgi-bin/WebObjects/StudyFinder.woa/1/wo/RQl6tZeUbYgi5xOLn95gm0/22.0.29.23.3.5.2.0.0#alldescription

I originally thought UQ would be better (and the entrance score is a little higher), but QUT offers:

'You will have access to a fully equipped Securities Dealing Room on campus, the first of its kind in Queensland. Live financial data, via the Bloomberg and Datastream networks, will allow you to experience the financial markets in real time, without the risks involved in real transactions.'

I appreciate any and all opinions.

Cheers,

Rob

p.s. - anyone know if I can claim the cost on tax?


----------



## surfingman (10 October 2007)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

From other students I have spoken to UQ is considered a better option overall im not sure about those specific courses.

I am also looking at starting a Master in Finance 2008, Check out the program structures and what each course covers, I have found all uni's are fairly similar in structure.

I'm at Griffith on the Gold Coast, looking at Bond or Griffith for post grad.


----------



## Flying Fish (10 October 2007)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

If you are going to trade full time, you may be able to tax deduct your tutition fees I think.


----------



## Rastan (10 October 2007)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Thanks,

I did my IT degree at Griffith on the GC (the very first year it was offered, 95, and you need OP <= 4) and sometimes wish I had chosen QUT/UQ for the prestige... Mind you when you get out I have found it hasn't made any difference and employers dont even ask what 'score' you got. So in the end Griffith worked out well as our entire intake was 20 people so we got some really great lecturer contact.

Surfingman - are these opinions recent? I would have thought UQ as well, but that trading room thing sounded good. I have looked over the course structure and they both look good - but obv will need more detail. Masters of International Finance sounds better than Master of Business (Finance).

I will try and seek out some opinions from prospective employers and the like as well.


----------



## surfingman (10 October 2007)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*



Rastan said:


> Surfingman - are these opinions recent? I would have thought UQ as well, but that trading room thing sounded good. I have looked over the course structure and they both look good - but obv will need more detail. Masters of International Finance sounds better than Master of Business (Finance).




Yes I am in last year of Bachelor, a friend is looking to go to UQ next year and the common view amongst my uni friends is it's a better university. The fact that the entry grades are higher would make you work harder to keep up with the rest of the class, would be a bonus at the end of the course.

Personally I would be interested in checking out the trading room if I was undecided, also have a close look at the course outlines to see if you will spend much time in their.


----------



## jersey10 (16 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Hi all,

I am in Brisbane and very interested in doing a masters in finance.  A few questions regarding these courses for anyone who may be doing their masters in finance of maybe recently completed it.

1. What are the courses like? Is it worthwhile? I am 29 and would like to trade with my own money part time / full time but am also interested in a career change into this line of work.

2. What do these types of courses cost and can you defer the payments like you can for undergraduate courses?

3. What are the cohort numbers for these courses? are you in a class of 20 or is it bigger?

4. What age are the people who typically do these courses?

5. Do you have to attend lectures / tutorials or is it delivered externally?

6. How much contact time /study time is involved per week?

Would be grateful to anyone who can give me some info. Cheers.

J10.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Jersey,

I suggest you pick up the latest copy of BRW. It has a section about MBAs and other masters, and which uni's suit different styles


----------



## Mofra (16 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*



prawn_86 said:


> Jersey,
> 
> I suggest you pick up the latest copy of BRW. It has a section about MBAs and other masters, and which uni's suit different styles




Thanks for the heads up Prawn, do you knwo if it includes correspondance courses? I'm looking at a correspondance course with different Unis at the moment (Master of Financial Analysis)


----------



## spottygoose (16 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

I have found that with regards to business/finance/law degrees QUT seems to have a better standing in the professional community. Graduates tend to come out more "real world" ready than just full of theory.


----------



## julius (16 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

That's not true Goose - that 'real world' line is straight from the QUT tv ad...

UQ has much more international recognition professionally as it is a traditional research based institution with exam focused assessment, which is the same model as the Ivy leagues, oxford, cambridge, etc

QUT is assignment based assessment and as a result has a grade distribution which is much higher than UQ...employers know this


----------



## Rastan (17 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Ahhhh the old UQ Vs QUT debate - I don't think it will ever die. I shall add an update since I started this thread. I have enrolled in the QUT Masters of Business (Applied Finance). My reasons were that QUT seemed to be more focused on securities (but that was and still is a guess) and since I want to trade I thought it would be better. Also that QUT is in the city just seemed handier (esp if i end up working through my course) and also I have a friend who has completed the exact same course.

Anyways onto the questions:

1. Don't know if its worthwhile yet, I would love more info too. Its a change from IT for me, plus I plan to go fultime for a year so its a bit of an 'Academic break' at the same time. Essentially i thought to myself if I am going to change careers and really get into trading i need to focus (not try and juggle the course with fulltime work). I wanted a break after working for 10 years so this seemed like a good idea.

2. About $2400 per subject - making the entire course about $26K - not cheap. Yes you can defer via a HELP (new HECS) dealy and you even dont have to pay the 20% premium that undergrads have too (assuming australian resident blah blah).

3. Hmmm it would seem the class sizes aren't too big - I am doing part time this semester, my Managerial Finance lecture has about 50 (maybe less) people in it and my tut has about 10. But there are 2 lectures and i dont know how big the other class is. Plus i think this course spans a few difffernet degrees/majors.

4. Mostly 30-40 - very large asian/international contingent - i think out of the 50 about 10 are anglo or whatever.

5. I attend but i assume you could do it external - like a lot of courses the work is done outside with getting help from your tut sessions.

6. I am doing 2 subj's - each is 3 contact hrs and would need at least 3 hours per week study time each to pass (more for assignments and exam prep)

HTH,

Rob


----------



## alphaman (17 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Rob have you seen the trading room yet?


----------



## Rastan (18 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

negatory - if i get my way, my trading room will be one of the bedrooms of my beach house


----------



## jersey10 (25 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

thanks for the info Rob that was a great help.  Would be good to hear from someone who has or is doing the UQ equivalent.  Anyhow i do like the sound of the QUT course and as time goes by i am becoming more keen to start it.  Was thinking i would like to start mid year this year and finish at the end of 09, but not sure on that yet.  Are the introductory subjects you do the same as a first year bachelor of business subjects? so you are in class with 18 and 19 year olds or is it a completely different course? 26K is fairly pricey but i guess you can't put a price on love hey.  What do u plan to do upon completion of the course?? What are the job prospects like? Do they give you any help with getting a job as part of the course??  Again, thanks for your response was very helpful.

Cheers, 

J10.

P.S thanks prawn i had a read of the BRW mag and got a bit of info out of that too.



Rastan said:


> Ahhhh the old UQ Vs QUT debate - I don't think it will ever die. I shall add an update since I started this thread. I have enrolled in the QUT Masters of Business (Applied Finance). My reasons were that QUT seemed to be more focused on securities (but that was and still is a guess) and since I want to trade I thought it would be better. Also that QUT is in the city just seemed handier (esp if i end up working through my course) and also I have a friend who has completed the exact same course.
> 
> Anyways onto the questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## spottygoose (25 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*



julius said:


> That's not true Goose - that 'real world' line is straight from the QUT tv ad...
> 
> UQ has much more international recognition professionally as it is a traditional research based institution with exam focused assessment, which is the same model as the Ivy leagues, oxford, cambridge, etc
> 
> QUT is assignment based assessment and as a result has a grade distribution which is much higher than UQ...employers know this




The "Real World" line from the ad was used as a result of the general consensus that was out there at the time. I studied at QUT and then worked in Brisbane and from my experience my comments are spot on. I am with you re international recognition though and that UQ is a traditional research based institution. In fact that was my point. In my experience, locally QUT was considered to be more practical and its graduates were sought on this basis. Just wanted to clear that up and don't wish to engage in ongoing debate. Both are well regarded institutions but imo with a different focus between research and practical application.


----------



## spottygoose (27 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Just thought I would post this as it seems strangely timely considering my comments yesterday. From today's Brisbane Courier Mail comes the heading:

"Arrogant" in their ivory tower: How many locals view UQ" 

The article goes on to say market research revealed to the vice chancellor says many locals see UQ as "arrogant, inward looking & non-responsive". Professor Greenfield said "Somewhat, ironically, the opinion of UQ is possibly higher outside Brisbane than it is in. It is clear that there are some issues about the university that don't impress the local market".


----------



## xoa (27 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

This thread is a bit old. The OP must have made his decision by now. Anyway, UQ is considered more of a traditional university. Financial employers might be more impressed by UQ's research pedigree. You won't see UQ copying QUT by scrapping humanities.

QUT is better regarded for its training - of optometrists, pharamacists, nurses, town planners, engineers, radiographers, etc; courses that train graduates for a specific profession. UQ finds knowledge, QUT applies it.


----------



## julius (27 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

xao, you're joking right? 

law & med at UQ ... vs QUT


----------



## shogun (27 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

QUT annoy me.  *I* will decide what is relevant in the real world.

Give me the theory and teach me how to think critically.  That is far more valuable that any 'practical' training.  What is happening to our universities??

In the interest of disclosure ....

Undergrad --> QUT - Bachelor of Business
Postgrad -->  UQ - Master International Economics & Finance


----------



## jersey10 (28 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*



shogun said:


> QUT annoy me.  *I* will decide what is relevant in the real world.
> 
> Give me the theory and teach me how to think critically.  That is far more valuable that any 'practical' training.  What is happening to our universities??
> 
> ...




HI Shogun,

Did you do your postgrad degree fairly recently? Would you be able to give some more info about your postgrad degree at UQ?

Did you find it worthwhile.  If i am doing it to get into the finance industry and / or to become a part time / full time trader from home will the Master of International Economics and Finance degree be a good option to achieve this?

What does it cost?

What are class sizes like?

What age are most of the students?

Is it delivered internally via lectures and tutorials only or can you do it externally?

What is the contact time requirements per week and the extra study on top of that?


Will be very grateful for any info you can give me.


Jersey10.


----------



## blehgg (28 March 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

I'm interested too - 

UQ is definately the more prestigous one - when viewed in society......

You can get most of the post grad pricing off the UQ websites - I'm doin my post grad in Project Mangement (M.IT) at QUT though. I don't see UQ providing better IT facilities... but finance, I'm not sure of. QUT has a big facility of business though... I would be unsure of the setup at UQ. The MBA's at UQ cost an arm and leg ... 

Good luck... ~ 

What'd you end up choosing Rastan???


----------



## Rastan (2 April 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Like I outlined in an earlier post, I went with QUT. I suppose for a lot of the reasons you see or maybe their 'real world' advertising worked on me. It was a line ball call and at the end of the day it being IN the city worked in its favour for me in case I did end up working part time.

I suppose in a way I was a bit worried about the 'snob' value of UQ (as in it scared me off a bit) but at the end of the day like 95% of the courses its what you do out of uni and your attitude which makes the real difference.

At the end of the day if you're sitting in a job interview, I dont think whether it says QUT or UQ on your degree matters as much as how you carry yourself and your experience and other abilities...

I am mostly going to uni as an excuse to be able to devote myself fulltime to learning how to trade, doing the masters just gives me an excuse and something to show at the end of a year off work, which can then get me work in places where I can extend my trading knowledge further...

It was a big step - I have sold my first house to do it! But you need to risk/invest big to make it big, so I boldly I go...


----------



## jersey10 (12 May 2008)

*Re: Finance: Uni of QLD Vs Q.U.T?*

Rastan,

Any chance of an update? What do you think of the course now?  I think the mid year application date is mid June so i have to make a decision soon.  Would be interested to hear your thoughts now that you have almost completed a semester.

Jersey10


----------

